# Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?



## VandalTV (28. Januar 2015)

*Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

Guten Tag,

ich habe probleme mit meiner Corsair Hydro Series H80, die Kühlt leider nicht mehr gut wie früher.
Nun habe ich folgende Waküs rausgesucht:

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/::21393.html
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/::28196.html

Welche ist besser? Oder gibt es bessere?
Bitte beachtet das ich dieses Gehäuse habe: Silverstone SST-TJ08B-E TemJin

Ich habe folgendes System:

sysProfile: ID: 42143 - dmxcs33

MFG
dmxcs33


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

Ich kann dir die Corsair H100i empfehlen hatte allerdings anfangs probleme da sie nicht am CPU anlag ....
Jetzt ist sie aber dran und kühlt wie Bombe....


----------



## VandalTV (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

hab nur platz für 1x120mm


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

Achso dan die H90 ^^


----------



## VandalTV (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

H90 hat 140mm^^


----------



## VandalTV (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

oder doch die  https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ion-TS13X-Komplett-Wasserkuehlung::23861.html ?


----------



## Braineater (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

Eventuell ist auch die Alphacool Eisberg was für dich: Alphacool Eisberg 120 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Sollte bis auf ein paar kleine Anpassungen Identisch zur CoolerMaster Eisberg sein und ist ziemlich günstig.


----------



## VandalTV (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

preis ist nicht so wichtig, hauptsache der CPU wird sehr gut gekühlt damit ich wieder 5 GHZ erreiche


----------



## VandalTV (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

Welche von den 3 ist besser?

NZXT Kraken X31
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H80i 
Intel Thermal Solution TS13X


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche CPU-Wasserkühlung?*

Die Eisberg 120


----------

